# Aggressive tail lights for Nissan Maxima



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey, hey, hey guys! 

We've got something new for you. Spec-D  finally released new, aggressive chrome LED Tail Lights for Nissan Maxima.

- multiple LED lights will increase your driving safety.
- exact replacement for your OE lights to save-up your time and effort.

They are good for 2004-2008 models. 

What tail lights color you like the best? 


Spec-D® - Chrome LED Tail Lights 


http://www.carid.com/2004-nissan-maxima-taillights/spec-d-led-tail-lights-12130489.html


----------

